# Where can I get Flex PVC tubing



## talon (May 7, 2009)

I just setting up plumbing from basement to main floor. Anyone know where can I get some 1" flex PVC tubing, not online store. Around Oshawa, Scarborough or Markham.
Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Your best bet if you need less than 100' is to go to Lowes. IIRC, it's ~$3.50-4/ft. For the long straight "runs", use the rigid PVC that's ~$10-12/10'length and save yourself BIG $$$ and use flex for the bends.

From the sump to aquarium, the 1" will be fine. Depending on the "relative location" of the aquarium to the sump, 1" drains will be a bit iffy especially if there are lots of bends and straight horizontal runs as well as a gph greater than 500gph at that head height. If that's the case, I strongly suggest coupling aquarium bulkhead drain to a 1.5" pipe to prevent the aquarium from overflowing and minimize noise.

HTH


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

1" is use for return only. I just need 2-3 feet between main floor and basement ceiling. The rest will use rigid PVC.
I did check Lowes can't find it in plumbing section, but I'll check again.
What section it sit on? IIRC?
Thanks


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

It should be in the section where the plumbing supplies/fittings are located, it is usually further up on shelf, above head height. 
I had a guy selling it to me for the price of the auto heater hose that was below it, realizing the mistake he was making I asked for an extra 10ft 



talon said:


> 1" is use for return only. I just need 2-3 feet between main floor and basement ceiling. The rest will use rigid PVC.
> I did check Lowes can't find it in plumbing section, but I'll check again.
> What section it sit on? IIRC?
> Thanks


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Try to check it out tomorrow.
Thanks All


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Finally, I get it from Lowes. 
I check a information from internet, it can glue with standard pvc fitting.
Does anyone do it before, and what kind of glue should I use?
(regular pvc cement)


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

regular pvc cement works fine.

get a large container and fill it with hot water. dip all your flex tube in there for 5 minutes. It will bend easier and be easier to work with.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

When you cement it, you have to hold it a bit longer in the fitting until the cement sets. Flex PVC have a greater tendancy of "slip out" compared to rigid, IME.


----------

